# Wyndham VIP Upgrade Question!!



## tmarie77 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello!  I am new to the site, and like many others I have read about, I wish I had found this site years ago.  I purchased at Royal Vista years ago and paid a nice chunk of change for my original Wyndham (Fairfield at the time) timeshare and received VIP status.  I have sinced educated myself and have purchased more points via resale.  However, I do like the benefits that I receive from my initial purchase as a VIP.  So here is my question, I apologize if I am repeating a thread, but I have searched thru as many as possible and did not find an answer to this...

Question:  If I book a vacation for a guest and use a guest certificate (receive 5 free through my VIP status) can I still upgrade to a larger unit?  I was not sure if I used a guest certificate if that makes the time ineligible for an upgrade.  

Thank you to every one on this site for your postings as I have learned alot just from reading through others threads!!!  Thank you in advance for your replys!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think so. Upgrades are for when you check in. Since VIP is pretty much as long as you keep paying your bills (MF and mortgage - if you still have one), I don't see what else you could do to have that "perk" removed.

TS


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes upgrades from VIP do apply to guests.  I do this all the time.

They tried to remove this a few years back, but it was one of the changes that they backed off of.   Personally I am glad that they did.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 18, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes upgrades from VIP do apply to guests.  I do this all the time.
> 
> They tried to remove this a few years back, but it was one of the changes that they backed off of.   Personally I am glad that they did.



The upgrades I primarily get are at the time of booking, and I get them on a regular basis.  You can add a guest pass at any time after the booking.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2012)

I assumed the OP was referring to upgrades at time of booking.  

There are no real upgrades at time of checkin.  At least none that I have ever received.  Then again, I never ask either.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 18, 2012)

Upgrades can be available at the time of booking - for a VIP, it is 30 days before checkin or closer. Say you book a unit 6 months before checkin, you can go online and hit all the buttons and see if there is an upgrade ANY time within the 30 days before checkin. 

If you book 30 days inside of checkin, you can check as YOU book that reservation ... getting the points discount and the upgrade to the larger unit.

As I have lost SEVERAL reservations attempting to do the "cancel and rebook" to get my points discount in the last year, I would be very happy to get JUST take a riskfree upgrade to the next larger unit if it was avaliable instead of being greedy and wanting BOTH the discounted points reservation AND the unit upgrade.


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 18, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> As I have lost SEVERAL reservations attempting to do the "cancel and rebook" to get my points discount in the last year, I would be very happy to get JUST take a riskfree upgrade to the next larger unit if it was avaliable instead of being greedy and wanting BOTH the discounted points reservation AND the unit upgrade.



I have done the cancel and rebook a couple times now.  So far, I have lucked out and been able to rebook without losing it.  I don't mind trying it and if I lose it, look elsewhere for a place to stay...ONLY if the reservation is for me.  If the reservation is for others or if I have a trip where others are coming with is, I'm not sure I will try it.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes upgrades from VIP do apply to guests.  I do this all the time.
> 
> They tried to remove this a few years back, but it was one of the changes that they backed off of.   Personally I am glad that they did.



I think this would be hard to do for the fact if you do an upgrade would that then be blocked to put a guest certificate on the reservation? If they did that, think of the hit the "mega renters" would take. I don't know how they would "roll back" the reservation if the original room was already booked.

Jason


----------



## jediinprescott (Aug 18, 2012)

*Guest cert and cnx/rebook*

I have been told if you issue a guest cert  on a reservation and at the appropriate time cancel and rebook  and upgrade
you have to use a new guest cert. You can possibly get a planner to reinstate. Anybody have experience with this?
Mike


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 19, 2012)

jediinprescott said:


> I have been told if you issue a guest cert  on a reservation and at the appropriate time cancel and rebook  and upgrade
> you have to use a new guest cert. You can possibly get a planner to reinstate. Anybody have experience with this?
> Mike



True.  Moral of the story is leave it in the owner's name until it is re-booked or if it is a rentor, then make a term of the rental agreement that the rentor reserves the right to rebook the reservation for the same room size and resort at the 60 day or under period and that the guest pass will not be added until X days prior to the reservation.

Where the planner will re-instate the guest pass is if you had to use one through the computer to change to another owner on the same account.  The computer will not let you do this without a guest pass being used if it was not orginally booked in their name.  Since they do not need a guest pass under the rules, a vacation counselor will restore the guest pass, no problem.

I would not recommend this because the cancel rebook trick is to iffy, like earlier posters hinted at.  Additionally, I would think that would scare away your rentee unless they knew you.

Just noticed the in Prescot part of you screenname.  Arizona is great, I was stationed at Davis-Monthan and my in-laws just relocated to Pa. where we are this month.  Hope you survived the hot weather.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 19, 2012)

As RR suggested, don't put your guest confirmations on any earlier than you have to. However, if within 15 days of checkin you cannot have overlapping reservations. Best practice is to put the guest confirmations on at 15 days. If you cancel and rebook, you will be charged an additional guest confirmation.  (However, if I am renting, and need to send guest confirmation to the renter - I will put them on the reservation at the time all is paid for unless I have made special arrangements). When I am booking for family, I put them on at 15 days (even though as RR stated, I can change names for owners for no charge up until checkin day, I do this to avoid overlapping reservations).

Another consideration is split reservations. If you have a split reservation, you will only be charged for one guest confirmation if you put the guest confirmation on the day of the booking.  Otherwise, you will pay for two. In this case, I put the guest confirmation on at the time of booking.

If you are eligible for an upgrade, the level of VIP determines when you are eligible.  You are eligible for one upgrade.  The upgrades are independent of the guest confirmations.

My understanding is the upgrades need to be done online or via a Vacation Counselor (not at the resort, although I have had resorts make adjustments due to room issues or something mutually beneficial (for example so rooms could be combined thus no moves during stay)). Your best bet is to watch online for something to come available.

Hearing things like Wyndham trying to take away upgrades for guests is what scares me from buying any more points. That would totally destroy their sales pitches about renting to offset maintenance fees (although they would probably forget to tell you that during the sales presentation).


----------

